# plant identification please?



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

I am relatively sure that most of these belong to the echinodorus family but can someone help me identify them exactly so I can work on getting the conditions perfect and also just so I have a clue what exactly is in my tank?

Thanks, Rick


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The first 4 pics are Echinodorus species (sorry don't know full Latin names). The individual stem amongst the chain sword looks to be Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis 53b'. Hopefully that helps...... a bit. I'm not much of a swordplant buff as most grow too big for my tanks.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the start Stuart. I am hoping to ID the different echinodorus types. Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

come on plant people


----------

